# Blue Rock Lake Sunday 20th May



## shooneze (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone keen for a yak/fishing session at Blue Rock tomorrow can join me at around 6.30am down by the lake. I'm gonna try and enter at the Hunts
Road entrance. It is closer to the river mouth. Never launched from there. Will head up the river hoping for some big trout starting there spawning.
Can only fish till lunchtime, then i've got a session at the pub for a mates new babys wet the head. Anyone keen write back & I can meet you in Willow Grove.
I'll check if anyones replyed late tonight.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I must get up to blue rock one of these days but have already planed a trip chasing gummies in westernport tomorrow


----------



## shooneze (Dec 27, 2008)

No probs boys hopefully i can send you a few pics...


----------



## shooneze (Dec 27, 2008)

No fish. I saw four fish jump all day. Did get my fishing license checked by a plain clothed fisheries officer on my return to the car. 
He checked all my gear as well. It was good to see. The first time in 30 years. He said people were catching a heap of trout on the 
bank using a bubble float and worms. No good on SP's/vibes/tassies


----------



## shooneze (Dec 27, 2008)

Nah eric, no takers. It still got me keen to go back after hearing wat a few people were catching on the bank. The fisheries bloke said they stock
it every year but didn't know the exact figures. Still a virgin on vibes. Probably retrieving to quickly me thinks.


----------

